# Caption this photo!



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought this might be fun...


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

My precious.....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

" mmmmm, bunny turd"


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

That's the whole meal?????


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

maybe if I stare at it long enough it will come over and jump into my mouth!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Evelyn...good one!
Dave...Ha! she's been enjoying much to my chagrin, cat turds! Eewww!
That is a kibble, btw...


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Does this mean I get to eat at the table like everyone else?


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh Geeze, I know I cant eat just one!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is it my turn to say grace?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Fun responses guys!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

I KNOW that's for me, so why didn't you put a chair out so I can get up to get it?

But I like Evelyn's caption even better!

Sat, 31 Mar 2012 21:39:51 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

So many GREAT captions! I love them all!

Sat, 31 Mar 2012 21:42:16 (PDT)

Mummmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Benadryl! (00)

Not QUITE time yet, Camellia. Very soon now! ;-^

Then we can go to beddy-bye? (00)

Yes, Camellia. I should turn the computer off - very soon! ;-^


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

"I need a longer tongue."


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

If I stare at it long enough maybe mom will move it closer.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Just one treat? But I peed and pooped outside like I'm suppose to.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

angiern2004 said:


> "I need a longer tongue."


Haha...


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Rita Nelson said:


> Just one treat? But I peed and pooped outside like I'm suppose to.


That's great!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Suzi said:


> If I stare at it long enough maybe mom will move it closer.


Yeah, and if I give mommy my pitiful sad face! lol

Also...why does mommy torture me this way? :-D


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Ruthi said:


> Oh Geeze, I know I cant eat just one!


Ha! That's for sure!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Ookay . . . I'm not allowed on the table . . . this is just a test, right? . . . I can hold out, I know I can . . . but, maybe just once . . . if I move real fast, maybe she won't remember she left it there . . . then I'll just jump off and no one will ever know . . . I think . . . She keeps saying I'm a "good girl" . . . why is it I'm a good girl? . . . do I want to be a good girl?? . . .


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> Ookay . . . I'm not allowed on the table . . . this is just a test, right? . . . I can hold out, I know I can . . . but, maybe just once . . . if I move real fast, maybe she won't remember she left it there . . . then I'll just jump off and no one will ever know . . . I think . . . She keeps saying I'm a "good girl" . . . why is it I'm a good girl? . . . do I want to be a good girl?? . . .


Oh, if she could jump and reach it, then there wouldn't have been a picture to take! lol


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

"Hmm, that looks like it's veggie flavored. I hate veggies."


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

"There goes my diet."


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

To steal or not to steal! That is the question!


----------



## StanMI (Jan 22, 2012)

"That's all thats up here??????"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw it move. Did you see it move?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

"Do I eat it or do I play with it???"


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I think I can, I think I can....


----------



## BedlingtonBoy (Apr 5, 2012)

Come to me.......Come to me


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm, if I jiggle the table I bet I can get it close enough to eat. I should get this snack by Tuesday.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

pjewel said:


> Hmm, if I jiggle the table I bet I can get it close enough to eat. I should get this snack by Tuesday.


Very funny! 
Lots of great ones!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I just came across this. And I've obviously been watching too much NCIS because all I can think of is 'this is your evidence, special agent Gibbs? Just because it's my kibble doesn't mean I'm guilty. It was a cat'.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmmmm, give me a minute to think about this........


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish I was taller.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Found it! Now, how do I reach it?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, so many great answers! I was thinking of starting a new one, but haven't quite found the right pic...I'll try harder! 

Thanks folks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I used the random app "I'd cap that" and here is what it gave me:..lol

I do not know why one showed up as an attachment ..weird.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Capture this photo*



Thumper said:


> I used the random app "I'd cap that" and here is what it gave me:..lol
> 
> I do not know why one showed up as an attachment ..weird.


I think all of us in the forum did a much better job captioning the picture than the app did. Yeah for us.:grouphug:


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

People! who has been eating my kibble at the table?


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

Found it...I knew I was one kibble short.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Clara...Is that your name or your cute pup's name? 
Thanks for your cute responses! I see that you are new here...welcome!
I got my sweet Cassie right after xmas two years ago now! Love her like crazy! Every day we all say to her, "You are so cute!" 
Enjoy your new treasure!


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

nlb said:


> Hi Clara...Is that your name or your cute pup's name?
> Thanks for your cute responses! I see that you are new here...welcome!
> I got my sweet Cassie right after xmas two years ago now! Love her like crazy! Every day we all say to her, "You are so cute!"
> Enjoy your new treasure!


His name is Buddha. I know these doggies are the cutest. We sing cutie pie cutie pie Buddha is a cutie pie. Gosh I can't tell if I'm losing it over this dog or I've tapped into my real self!

Caption;

If I'm so cute why isn't anyone fixing this predicament!?


----------

